# '74 Beetle ADC motor



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

The motor is an OK motor but I would not go smaller for the VW. There are plenty that have used this motor on the VW with great success. If you can add in extra cooling for the motor while your vehicle is going slower but running high amps from stop and go driving then your motor will last longer. I am aware that the motor can do 120 volts. Be sure you have a controller that will give you at least 550 amps. If you go with 96 volts it is pretty much a requirement. 

Pete


----------



## jpacanow (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I was concerned about the double shaft and spacing.

Joe


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Haven' checked lately but I think that was one of the more common ones when I was getting started. Here's some, don't be shy about asking the builders.

I've seen people cut a hole to let the shaft out, not sure if it was that motor or another.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I believe the 8" motor will fit with out issue even with the dual shaft. Rememeber there is a mounting trick that helps but it should fit fully without cutting. Don't cut if you don't have to absolutely cut.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

jpacanow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> newbie here.. beginning to start buying components for the conversion of my '74 VW beetle.
> 
> ...


I put an ADC nine inch in my X19 in 1999. At about 50,000 miles the motor was running fine but one of the fiber bands started unraveling. Had the band repaired and while it was apart put in new bearings and brushes. The com looked good and they didn't really need to be changed but I did it anyway. The ADC is not the strongest motor out there but I think it is adequate for most conversions. I wouldn't go any smaller than the 9" though.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Go with this...
http://hpevs.com/

Don't waste your time with a brushed motor.


Roy


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> Go with this...
> http://hpevs.com/
> Don't waste your time with a brushed motor.
> 
> Roy


I would agree, if you can afford the HPEVS setup I'd go with that. Minimum would be the HPEVS AC-35 for your Bug. It will do your Bug well but it won't be a race car. The HPEVS with an AC-51 and 144 volts and 500 amps will kick your Bug real nice. 

Pete 

Check out EVWEST on youtube as well.


----------

